# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زمان ترمیم معدل دی ماه 95

## sun2016

سلام کسی میدونی زمان ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی ماه 95 کی هست؟
کجا باید ثبت نام کنم؟ و چه مدارکی لازم داره؟
ممنون که کمکم می کنید حتی تاثیر هم مثبت باشه چند درس رو خیلی خراب کردم باید ترمیمش کنم

----------


## POOYAE

جواب تموم سوالاتون » مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرتون

----------


## Egotist

بزرگسالان هم بری پاس میدنت به اموش پرورش ناحیه

برای دیپلم مجدد فرق نمیکرد تو کدوم ناحیه دیپلم مجدد بگیری

ولی ظاهرا ترمیم باید بری اموزش پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم سومت 

گرفتی 

ریز نمرات سوم با مدرک اخذ سوم و این خرت و پرتا با عکس میبری 
اموزش پرورش همون ناحیه

بعد یک برگه میدنت و ارجا میدنت به بزرگسالان موجود در همون ناحیه

نگران ترمیم نباش از الان

کم کم تا نیمه اذر وقت هست

----------


## Mr Sky

*مدرسه بزرگسالان دولتی منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتی باید بری...آدرسشو از مدرستون بپرس
.
.
.زمانشم به من گفتن تا 15 آبان.ولی شما همین الان ثبت نام کنید .ممکنه زود تر وقتش تموم شه
.
.
.
.مدارک مورد نیاز:
2تا کپی کارت ملی
2تا کپی صفحه اول شناسنامه
2تا کپی ص دوم شناسنامه
6 تا عکس3*4
درخواست نامه کتبی که همونجا بهت میدن
ریز نمرات جامع دیپلم
پوشه"رنگشو خودشون بهت میگن
با یه چیز دیگه که الان یادم نیست
.
.
.موفق باشید*

----------


## :Iman1997

> *
> با یه چیز دیگه که الان یادم نیست
> .موفق باشید*


مهم ترینش هزینه اش یادت رفته بود  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط :Iman1997


مهم ترینش هزینه اش یادت رفته بود 


خخخ...واسه هزینش به من گفتن درسی 30 هزار تومن.ولی فک کنم فرق داره قیمت شهرا با هم.....
.
.ولی اونی که یادم رفته هزینه ثبت نام نبود....هنوزم یادم نیس خخخ*

----------


## dr.lisans

> سلام کسی میدونی زمان ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی ماه 95 کی هست؟
> کجا باید ثبت نام کنم؟ و چه مدارکی لازم داره؟
> ممنون که کمکم می کنید حتی تاثیر هم مثبت باشه چند درس رو خیلی خراب کردم باید ترمیمش کنم


زنگ بزن آموزش پرورش شهرستانتون بپرس اخه من نمیدونم ی سری چقد ساده لوحن توقع دارن اینجا تمام سوالاشون پاسخ داده شه، هرکاری ی مسوول داره ... واقعا خنده داره

----------


## dr.lisans

> سلام کسی میدونی زمان ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی ماه 95 کی هست؟
> کجا باید ثبت نام کنم؟ و چه مدارکی لازم داره؟
> ممنون که کمکم می کنید حتی تاثیر هم مثبت باشه چند درس رو خیلی خراب کردم باید ترمیمش کنم


جب سوال مسخره ای خوب نمیتونی یه زنگ بزنی از بزرگسالان شهرتون بپرسی؟
مگه میشه همه مشکلات دنیا رو باید از اینترنت حل کرد؟
حتما انتظار داری مدیر دبیرستان بیاد زیر پست ات شخصا جوابش رو بنویسه

----------

